# 5 inch "Holy Moses" via Rail launcher diagram ?



## tankarmour (Apr 20, 2013)

I`m looking out any Draw / diagram for P-51`s 5 inch HVAR ( High Velocity Aircraft Rocket ) via Rail launcher also P-38`s rail launcher "Christmas tree" Diagram. 
Thank you


----------

